# Hello from Northern Virginia! :)



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello from Maryland 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jessnjax (Jun 21, 2012)

What part of Maryland are you from? I've got a few horsey friends near Hagerstown and Frederick


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi from a fellow NOVA resident.......Leesburg area, actually, some of the time, anyway.


----------



## jessnjax (Jun 21, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Hi from a fellow NOVA resident.......Leesburg area, actually, some of the time, anyway.


Oh cool! I live in Leesburg too!  I keep my horse in Catlett, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I had my horse there the winter of 2010-11, and he was in Berryville. Last winter he was in training in Damascus, MD. Not sure I will bring him back this year. Haven't decided. It is SO expensive, especially since I want a place with an indoor, and, I now ride western. Not a lot of places will accept my lil cowpony. lol

There are a couple right down the street from my house on Dry Mill-all I have to do is get up my nerve and go ask, when I am in town, which is rare this time of year.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum from Northern Michigan!! Beautiful horse, and wonderful goals!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome from another NOVA resident! I live in Catlett =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum!!! 

I used to live near DC  Lovely area.. my horse is still in Maryland.

Hope you make lots of friends here!


----------



## jessnjax (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for the warm welcome!  Those of you in NOVA, perhaps it'd be fun to plan a summer trail ride get together at the battlefield trails in Manassass?  If someone wants a ride I've got a two horse trailer!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I wish I could, but-I am in NY april-oct.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

That would be awesome! I have actually only been to the manasses battlefield once =/ lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jessnjax (Jun 21, 2012)

@franknbeans: aww bummer!  there's always fall tho!  

@GreyRay: I've only been once too, lol. Well, on horseback that is! It's a lot of fun, you can even ride to wendy's from the trails! I would go there a lot as a kid when my grandma would visit and we'd pretty much walk the entire thing.. in the middle of the day... in the summer. >_<


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome from NW Pennsylvania!:wave:


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

My neighbor took us about a month ago. We are hoping to plan another ride one of these saterdays =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jessnjax (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks again for the warm welcome, everyone!  Sorry I'm just now replying. I had a very long weekend working as a groom for a friend at my barn for an event she took her mare to (which they ended up completely blowing away the competition taking home 1st!). 

@GreyRey: Oh fun! Let me know when the next time you'll be going is and I'll see if I can bring Jax along!


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Jess! Welcome! I live in DC but I have a friend in Amissville Virginia who lets me ride her horses and help around her farm. If you'd ever want to meet up somewhere I'm always looking to make new friends in the horse community  Steph


----------



## jessnjax (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you!  I'd love to get together sometime!


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm a newbie to this forum, too.  Everyone here has been really nice and super knowledgeable. 

We used to live in Charlottesville and I really miss VA. NOVA was probably one of the most beautiful parts of the country.


----------

